# Repair of popliteal entrapment



## GIBBERS (Oct 21, 2010)

Good morning,

i need help with coding this surgery...

Left popliteal artery exploration with partial release of the medial gastrocnemius muscle.

The surgery was coded using cpt 35741 (exploration, not followed by surgical repair, popliteal artery)...tricare has denied payment stating this is an 'inpt' code only and the surgery was done 'outpt'...

Is there any cpt code that better discribes this procedure? 

Thanks!
Terri


----------



## preserene (Oct 21, 2010)

Info seems to be in adequate. Could you please post the op. notes
 if no, check whether 35226 suits 
Thank you


----------



## GIBBERS (Oct 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, no, this CPT does not apply to this surgery. He did not need to do a repair on the artery,  The Surgeon only needed to partially release the muscle so the artery was not compressed (which was causing the patient pain in his legs)
Thanks for your help though 
Terri


----------

